# Does anyone have IBS flareups after alcohol



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

Hey I was wondering if anyone else here has problems with their IBS after they have alcohol. I am an IBS-D and I find that about an hour or two after I have a couple of drinks I usually have to find a bathroom and quick! Which is not the easiest thing when you are at a houseparty and there is only one bathroom. Is there anything I can do to prevent this? Yes, I know drinking is bad and I am technically underage but it is a fact of life. Plus I am sure all of you remember what it was like to be a teenager. Hopefully someone will know how to "cure" this problem







thanks!!!![This message has been edited by Kristi_18 (edited 07-01-2000).]


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Well I am not a drinker at all. I have maybe one or two drinks once a month. Well I had not gotten drunk in a long time and went to my friend's stagette. Well I got drunk and had been drinking for most of the night. I was fine and then all of the sudden the pain hit. I was in so much pain that I could barely move, the pain made me nauseas and that mixed with the alcohol.....Well needless to say I spent the whole night in immense pain with both ends going. I was soooo sick!! Well now I know that I can't drink anymore so it won't be happening again. Oh the things we learn.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

I used to be a BIG party drinker until I started having my IBS problems. Now if I have more than 3 drinks I start throwing up neon green bile and cant stop until every last bit of bile is out of me. I also feel like total #### for several days afterward so it just isnt worth it anymore to me.Who knows maybe I made my IBS worse by drinking so much when I was younger-- Its something to think about anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Ahh that sucks that alcohol has such an effect on us. I am sure my friends love me cause now I am the designated driver most of the time,since I am not really drinking. There must be some way of preventing this!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

I have IBS-D. Alcohol seems to be poison to my system. Severe hangovers with bad cramps, pain, full blown IBS attack - and I don't drink to excess. Now I rarely drink and if I do, I only drink a small amount. The after effects aren't worth it!If you must drink, I think spirits are worse than beer or wine. The more diluted the better and drink it very slowly....


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2000)

What exactly are spirits?Sorry I am not too experienced with any alcohol besides beer and coolers!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2000)

Your 18 you have IBS, you are doing something against the law and that something makes you sick. Wake up girl! Why would you want to drink if it makes your IBS act up???If you are drinking to get drunk its not IBS that is causing you trouble. You have whats called a hangover. PS spirits are any hard alcohol Whiskey, Scotch etc....


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2000)

Did you know that if you are caught drinking, YOU WILL LOSE YOUR LICENSE FOR AN UNCERTAIN AMT OF TIME????? Even if you were not driving.You need to stop abusing your body. Do you want to make your IBS worse?Oh and by the way, I had (HAD) an employee who killed himself in his car after drinking. There were 2000 people at his funeral. What a stupid way to cut a short life even shorter.I am baffled that you would even take the time to post such a question. Why don't you talk to your parents and doctor about it. I am sure they would have plenty to contribute about this topic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2000)

Hey take it easy







FIRST OFF I never drive after I drink, not even after one drink. Because not only is it stupid but it is also against the law.You'd be surprised by the number of teens now who DON'T drink and drive. I know for a fact that way more of my parents friends do it than any of mine. We always designate someone to drive beforehand or we just take a cab. I guess that means that people are doing a successful job advocating against it.SECONDLY, I don't drink to get drunk. Who wants to act like a fool and do stupid stuff? Sorry but anyone who does that has serious self esteem problems. I obviously know alcohol makes IBS flare up and that is why I posted this in the first place. But if I abstained from everything that made my IBS flareup then I would be eating rice and bread all the time.I am not advocating underage drinking, but since I am about 3 months underage and I do it responsibly I don't really feel bad about doing it occasionally.But since it is effecting me in a detrimental way I know it is a good idea for me not to do it.


----------



## Brian (Sep 12, 1999)

.[This message has been edited by Brian (edited 07-12-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

Hey guys, are we being a little harsh here? In my year on this board, I have seen several posts along this same idea, usually posted by a legal adult though, and no one was quite this mean. I don't advocate drinking if you are underage, but isn't this board supposed to be for support? You could be a little nicer about how you try to get your point across.Now, back to the subject. I haven't had alcohol in quite a while as I am 32 weeks pregnant, but I found that when I was still able to drink alcohol, I would have to limit myself to one drink otherwise I would be in quite a bit of pain. Never let myself get to the point that I gave myself D though, as the pain was enough of a deterrant. You just need to figure out for yourself what is more important. Drinking, maybe limiting yourself to one drink, or not drinking.Christine------------------It is never too late to be what you might have been.----George Eliot


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

I've got IBS-D and I can't drink as much as I used to. I still can drink anything except beer. Perhaps its the fermentation? More than one beer and I pay for it the next day.BTW I don't think we should be so judgemental in regards to teenagers drinking. All kids go through that phase. The drinking age where I am is 18 but most kids start earlier. I was 15 when I started and I turned out alright, the key is moderation and responsibility.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

hey guys I'm gonna back Kristi up here living in England I CAN legally drink at 18 and I know what how it sucks to be a teenager with ibs. I don't drink to get slaughtered and I do have to be careful, as long as I balance things out with water I'm normally ok and I'll stick to one spirit..vodka or whisky. I think you guys are being a bit harsh and a bit unrealistic, drunk driving does happen but that doesn't mean that every teenager does it after a party, I think Kristi has proved her maturity but getting designated drivers etc..it's all about knowing when to stop and knowing how much your body can take, I don't intend to live the rest of my life not drinking because I enjoy it but I also go to great lengths to try and make sure I don't get ill so cut her some slack please?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Kristi,I'm sorry that you've had to suffer at your age is the first point, I'm not much older, don't get me wrong, but I know how difficult it is!I used to have the same problems and still do. I don't usually find that I get d until the morning after alcohol which means I have to be aware that what I'm doing the next day doesn't invlove a lot of travelling etc.People seem to have judged you for asking a question you were worried about, you were honest enough to say you drink underage, and I think that's fine. I drank from being about 5 years underage! I'm fine and I don't drink overly now, all anyone needs to know is their limit and I can see you understand that!You'll probably find that some drinks are worse than others, as everyone has pointed out. I think we all also should realise that even though cutting out the alcohol is some sort of an answer it's not THE answer, otherwise I would have cut nearly every food out of my diet, and also any activity that makes me nervous! Try to keep enjoying your life, and do things in moderation so that your symptoms don't flare up a lot.Good Luck.bubble


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks (to the last four guys who left messages!) I guess you guys are or remember what its like to be a teenager. I didn't know I was going to cause such an uproar when I posted the message. Sakura, I think I'll try to drink alot of water with my next drink to see if it helps.Thanks everyone (even the people who disagreed with me) for taking the time to read my message and give advice. IBS sucks but we can't let it take over our lives!!


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Dear Kristi - Sorry you've gotten such out-of-whack flack for your honest questions. I'm old enough to be your mother and have always been a social drinker and yes, I've found that alcohol makes the D problem worse. I've cut out vodka and only drink red wine and found that makes a HUGE difference. Maybe potatoes in vodka and beer aren't good in the fermented form? Anyway - take care of yourself, kiddo, and remember, most of us remember when we were teenagers. Cheers, libby


----------

